

Facebook Hacker Breaks Into Zuckerberg's Timeline to Report Bug - amrnt
http://mashable.com/2013/08/18/facebook-hacker-zuckerberg-timeline/

======
taproot
Anyone else find it funny they bring up terms of service and claim this wasnt
responsible disclosure? He made it clear which posts he made using the
exploit. He informed them before "going public". Its not really his fault
their security team couldnt follow up and request more "technical details". I
do not mean to downplay that he should have gone the correct route to report
this bug but they shouldnt just lash out and ban a user trying to help.

